# Question for the P239 .40 Owners



## RedOak (Oct 31, 2016)

Howdy Sig People,

I'm an old southern vet, but I have to admit that the area we now find ourselves in has sapped the firearm enthusiasm out of me. Regardless, a socialist [quite possibly] coming to power will give any thinking man pause, so we found ourselves at the nearest gun show this weekend.

We were looking for a quality sub-compact .40, but the choices were almost zero, so, eventually, my eyes started scanning the various displays for a brand I've used in the past and have come to trust: Sigarms. Long story short, we toyed with the idea of buying a new P938, but my love for the 10mm short (.40 S&W) brought us to a used, mint condition, 2-tone P239. No, it's not nearly as good for carry as the Nightmare, but it's clearly smaller than the P229s I used in the old days, so we made a compromise.

I like the balance of the P239, but I'd really like to get a bit more grip length for my right (firing) hand...so the big question is: _Has anyone ever come across an 8-round magazine for the P239 in .40? _ So far, my research is coming up with 7-rounds max, but there's nothing like consulting with the experts, so here I am.

All productive thoughts will be well-received...and thank you for your time.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Try this:

Sig Sauer Magazine P239 .40/.357 Magazine Plus 1 Kit - $14.95 - Top Gun Supply


----------



## RedOak (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, PBlanc...I subsequently found this kit. Other than not having a replacement spring, it looks pretty good.

Thanks for your post.


----------

